# Power Converter



## dleblanc

Unit: 2007 Keystone Outback

Last fall, I removed my battery from the front battery/propane compartment. This past weekend, I re-installed it. I had the cables mixed up and put the black wire on the positive and the white wire on the negative. I had some sparking so I knew I crossed the wires right away. So I switched them around and I thought everything would be ok. Well, I discovered there was no power in the unit. According to the power converter literature, if you reverse the battery cables your main fuses will blow. I went ahead and replaced two 40 amp fuses. I now have power to everything except 4 interior lighting units (over the couch, over the back door, the two directly down the middle of the camper). Thinking is was still a fuse issue, I turned the non working light switches to the on position and pulled each 15 amp fuse and replaced each one (10 total). I couldn't find the fuse for those four lights.

Any additional thoughts?

Thanks,
Dean


----------



## CamperAndy

Actually you had it correct the first time. Black is Hot and white is ground. There should be a sticker near the battery to confirm this. Have you tried connecting shore power to the trailer since you replaced the fuses? All the DC powered lights will work even if the battery is connected backwards, but the 40 amp fuses will blow as soon as you plug the trailer in if the battery is still backwards. You will also want to check the radio as there is an in line fuse that will blow on reverse voltage to the radio.

As for the 4 lights, this sounds like a loose ground wire. I would suggest you pull the converter front panel and locate the ground buss and check all those are tight. Then if that does not work then pull the switch, the grounds tend to be lumped together and they do not always use the correct nut size for the number of wires they put into it.


----------



## dleblanc

Hi Andy,
Thanks for the information. I did call Keystone and the tech told me the black wire should be connected to the negative battery stem and the white wire should be connected to the positive battery stem. He also mentioned there is a silver colored junction box either under the dinette or under a slide. He stated the wire might be damaged due to not hooking up the battery correctly. I will check this out over the weekend and report back my findings.

Thanks again for your assistance.
Dean


----------



## CamperAndy

dleblanc said:


> Hi Andy,
> Thanks for the information. I did call Keystone and the tech told me the black wire should be connected to the negative battery stem and the white wire should be connected to the positive battery stem. He also mentioned there is a silver colored junction box either under the dinette or under a slide. He stated the wire might be damaged due to not hooking up the battery correctly. I will check this out over the weekend and report back my findings.
> 
> Thanks again for your assistance.
> Dean


Well I got to say if a Keystone tech told you White is hot (positive) his name must be Gilligan. The ground wire is tied to the frame within a couple of feet of the battery and should be easy to trace. The power wire goes direct to a thermal breaker located within a couple of feet of the battery, also easy to trace. These are your major clues to what goes where.

If this is a previously owned trailer they may have swapped the wires around to suit their idea of which wire should go where but that is a bad practice.


----------



## Insomniak

Did you check the bulbs to see if they're blown?


----------



## dleblanc

Ok...

I called Keystone RV *again* regarding my situation. This time, I was given a different answer: The Black wire gets connected to the positive stem and the White wire gets connected to the negative stem.

With this being said, I have my trailer battery hooked up wrong. I live a few hours from my trailer, so I can't get up there until this weekend. Will this be ok until then? Will I damage anything by having it hooked up wrong for a week?

Thanks.
Dean


----------



## CamperAndy

dleblanc said:


> Ok...
> 
> I called Keystone RV *again* regarding my situation. This time, I was given a different answer: The Black wire gets connected to the positive stem and the White wire gets connected to the negative stem.
> 
> With this being said, I have my trailer battery hooked up wrong. I live a few hours from my trailer, so I can't get up there until this weekend. Will this be ok until then? Will I damage anything by having it hooked up wrong for a week?
> 
> Thanks.
> Dean


The fuses will have protected you. No long term damage has been reported that I know of for a reverse polarity.


----------



## dleblanc

Thanks Andy. I called our campground and I asked the owner to disconnet the battery until I get up there this weekend. Hopefully no short term or long term damage.

Thanks again for your assistance.
Dean


----------



## dleblanc

I can't seem to resolve this power converter situation...

I currently have the battery disconnected and the the power cable plugged in to keep the fridge going.

Our Outback has a WFCO WF-8955AN-P power center. It clearly states to use ATC type fuses (2-40 amp, up to 11-15amp, but I can't find any 40 ATC fuses for the main. I bought several 40 amp ATO style fuses at a local auto store, but they keep blowing. I have also tried to use 2-30 amp ATC fuses, but they keep blowing as well.

Are the fuses blowing because I am only using 30 amp ATC vs. 40 ampATC ?
Because i used ATO type instead of ATC type?

Thanks.
Dean


----------



## CamperAndy

dleblanc said:


> I can't seem to resolve this power converter situation...
> 
> I currently have the battery disconnected and the the power cable plugged in to keep the fridge going.
> 
> Our Outback has a WFCO WF-8955AN-P power center. It clearly states to use ATC type fuses (2-40 amp, up to 11-15amp, but I can't find any 40 ATC fuses for the main. I bought several 40 amp ATO style fuses at a local auto store, but they keep blowing. I have also tried to use 2-30 amp ATC fuses, but they keep blowing as well.
> 
> Are the fuses blowing because I am only using 30 amp ATC vs. 40 ampATC ?
> Because i used ATO type instead of ATC type?
> 
> Thanks.
> Dean


Those fuses should only blow on a reverse power or dead short. If the battery is disconnected and they blow you have a short in the cable from the converter to the battery. If they only blow when you connect the battery then either the battery is backwards or the cable from the converter to the fuse panel is backwards.


----------



## dleblanc

Andy,
The fuses only have blown when I try to connect the battery only. In the front battery compartment, I did confirm the white wire (negative-ground) is hooked to the frame. The black wire (positive) runs into the trailer. I opened up the power center and it is wired correctly (according to the WFCO install guide). The black wire is connected to positive (bottom of unit) and the white wire is connected to negative (top of unit).

When I disconnect the battery and add fuses (30 amp ATC style or 40 amp ATO style), the power converter appears to work, but I do get a red light on the very top 15 amp slot. The funny thing is there is no wire coming out of the first slot. It's is labeled radio and thats the only thing not working right now. I did also replace the in-line fuse in the radio (15 amp ACT style).

What about the fuses? Could the wrong type of fuse cause this?

Thanks.
Dean


----------



## CamperAndy

dleblanc said:


> What about the fuses? Could the wrong type of fuse cause this?
> 
> Thanks.
> Dean


No, the fuse type should not be an issue.

Do you have a DVM? You should check the wiring between the converter and battery for grounds and voltage at the battery terminals (battery disconnected) to make sure it is all good. Also have the battery tested to make sure there is not a shorted cell.


----------



## Lew

Andy- 
I posted this question on another thread but you may be better to ask. I was having a low power situation (12.1 volts) at my battery terminals and though it could be caused by corrosion. I traced the positive battery lead to what I thought was just a terminal block. When I tried to unscrew the wire I broke the post. They were very rusty. By the way, I tested with a DVM right at the breaker and had 13.3 volts so I assume the connection is poor.

I'd like to replace both of them together but I can't find the part. I posted a picture of the two, I believe you called "Thermal Breakers" . The one I broke is the top left that goes right to the positive on the battery. Do you have any idea where I can get replacements.

Help very appreciated.

Lew


----------



## Gaffer222

Lew said:


> Andy-
> I posted this question on another thread but you may be better to ask. I was having a low power situation (12.1 volts) at my battery terminals and though it could be caused by corrosion. I traced the positive battery lead to what I thought was just a terminal block. When I tried to unscrew the wire I broke the post. They were very rusty. By the way, I tested with a DVM right at the breaker and had 13.3 volts so I assume the connection is poor.
> 
> I'd like to replace both of them together but I can't find the part. I posted a picture of the two, I believe you called "Thermal Breakers" . The one I broke is the top left that goes right to the positive on the battery. Do you have any idea where I can get replacements.
> 
> Help very appreciated.
> 
> Lew


You should be able to buy them at an RV dealer, or may be able to get them at a auto parts store or Marine dealer. If not, here is a link online.

circuit breakers


----------



## CamperAndy

Lew said:


> Andy-
> I posted this question on another thread but you may be better to ask. I was having a low power situation (12.1 volts) at my battery terminals and though it could be caused by corrosion. I traced the positive battery lead to what I thought was just a terminal block. When I tried to unscrew the wire I broke the post. They were very rusty. By the way, I tested with a DVM right at the breaker and had 13.3 volts so I assume the connection is poor.
> 
> I'd like to replace both of them together but I can't find the part. I posted a picture of the two, I believe you called "Thermal Breakers" . The one I broke is the top left that goes right to the positive on the battery. Do you have any idea where I can get replacements.
> 
> Help very appreciated.
> 
> Lew


One is 50 amp and the other is 30 amp. The one that goes to the slide is the 30 amp. NAPA typically has them and they should be cheaper than at the RV store.


----------

